# Frustrating in Gib.



## djrickyb (Dec 17, 2008)

I decided to take a gamble and move over to La Linea for a month or so to try and find work in Gibraltar.
13 days in, CV's to all of the gaming companies, lost count of the amount of CV's I've handed in at other places as well as emailed and........

...nothing.

Not one interview. A handful of the gaming companies replied and said "No, thank you", but that's it.

This is so frustrating because waking around Gib (and I have done a *lot *of walking) and meeting quite a few people, I really like the place.

So if anyone has heard of *any *jobs going I would appreciate a PM.
Thanks.
Rick.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Many of the gaming companies are laying people off. What languages are you fluent in?


----------



## djrickyb (Dec 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Many of the gaming companies are laying people off. What languages are you fluent in?


The most *IMPORTANT *languages under the sun.... English & Cockney.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Spain (and I'll guess Gib - for all it's Britishness - I've seen very Spanish attitudes there) has always ime been like this. Unsolicited CV's are more or less ignored (and ime binned). And in most cases never responded to. I'll bet right now they're flooded - it'd cost too much to reply.

Took me over 2 months the first time here to even get an interview, despite CONSTANT back-up phone calls - but I did not speak much Spanish back then. Took me 6 months to land a decent job - and this was back when I had a skill set that only 10 other folk in Spain had - and was in demand. The issue was SPANISH. 

I dont know - but I'll guess that there are loads of folk in Gib who can just as easily communicate on this side of the border - they'll be seen first. And if the sector is reducing (as Steve says), and you have NO local network of "contacts" - you're well down the list - Sorry! - Hope you do find summat, but dont BANK on it!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

djrickyb said:


> The most *IMPORTANT *languages under the sun.... English & Cockney.


The english language is only important in english speaking countries. Its probably a stupid idea and I'm not trying to get rid of you LOL, but I know that the americans love the British acent, in particular Cockney, If you've got the "gift of the gab" and dont mind moving continents and can cope with americans ????????................Why dont you look into the USA? 

jo xx


----------



## djrickyb (Dec 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> The english language is only important in english speaking countries. Its probably a stupid idea and I'm not trying to get rid of you LOL, but I know that the americans love the British acent, in particular Cockney, If you've got the "gift of the gab" and dont mind moving continents and can cope with americans ????????................Why dont you look into the USA


I was kind of joking about the languages bit, but the USA!?
I think I'd rather move back the UK!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

djrickyb said:


> I was kind of joking about the languages bit, but the USA!?
> I think I'd rather move back the UK!


Me too, I dont think I could cope with the american accent or their apparent insincerity for very long!!
My friend tried to persuade me to go there intead of Spain and I did kinda look, some parts arent as bad, good weather, relatively cheap cost of living, not too busy....

I know what you mean !

Jo


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*frustrating in gib*



jojo said:


> Me too, I dont think I could cope with the american accent or their apparent insincerity for very long!!
> My friend tried to persuade me to go there intead of Spain and I did kinda look, some parts arent as bad, good weather, relatively cheap cost of living, not too busy....
> 
> I know what you mean !
> ...


hi jo,
gibralter is too small an island for me but we do love florida, spent a lot of time there, you have people from all over the world liveing there, also from all over america, the total mix works. Problem though is two fold, first only3momth visas now, second hard to get a green card, but whether food things to do cost of liveing good, bit far to come home to see the family though, still! griz


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Me too, I dont think I could cope with the american accent or their apparent insincerity for very long!!


Depends where Jo. I've made some excellent friends in the US. ime the concept of community still thrives in REAL USA. 

What I had issues with was the "model" of success. I still do. On the plus side - GUNS! - I do love shooting at distance


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*frustrating in gib*



chris(madrid) said:


> Depends where Jo. I've made some excellent friends in the US. ime the concept of community still thrives in REAL USA.
> 
> What I had issues with was the "model" of success. I still do. On the plus side - GUNS! - I do love shooting at distance


Guns now theres a good hobby, do they have gun clubs, shooting, or clay pidgeon shooting in spain
regards griz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> Guns now theres a good hobby, do they have gun clubs, shooting, or clay pidgeon shooting in spain
> regards griz



Theres a clay pidgeon shoot just up the road from me - noisy bloody things!!! and I also know of a gun club in Monda, called Marbella Gun Club, aparently it does amazing food!!


Jo


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*frustrating in gib*



jojo said:


> Theres a clay pidgeon shoot just up the road from me - noisy bloody things!!! and I also know of a gun club in Monda, called Marbella Gun Club, aparently it does amazing food!!
> 
> 
> Jo


Thanks jo
I wonder what the rules & regs are like over there.
Enyway with gun club & good food, 2 good reasons to go there
regards griz


----------



## star (Feb 21, 2009)

Marbella gun and country club. Clay pigeon shooting, Air pistols, Archery, Horse riding and Quad bikes. Menue del dia 10e per person.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*frustrating in gib*



star said:


> Marbella gun and country club. Clay pigeon shooting, Air pistols, Archery, Horse riding and Quad bikes. Menue del dia 10e per person.


Your a star, er Star I would love to know how much interest there is on the forum. perhaps you could start a thread, with some basic info, so every one can put there two penneth worth in. I will have t catch you all later, the wife / pub is calling. regards griz


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

djrickyb said:


> I was kind of joking about the languages bit, but the USA!?
> I think I'd rather move back the UK!


I wouldn't worry too much you probably wouldn't get in and I would sooner move to Gaza than back to UK but its all about opinions.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

griz616 said:


> Guns now theres a good hobby, do they have gun clubs, shooting, or clay pidgeon shooting in spain regards griz


There are some - but HUNTING is what really moves shooting here.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*frustrated in gib*



chris(madrid) said:


> There are some - but HUNTING is what really moves shooting here.


Morning chris, what do you hunt? what difficulty is there in buying guns/ permits etc over there?regards griz


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

djrickyb said:


> I was kind of joking about the languages bit, but the USA!?
> I think I'd rather move back the UK!


And all of us in the USA say "Thank God for that!!" haha


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

jojo said:


> Me too, I dont think I could cope with the american accent or their apparent insincerity for very long!!
> My friend tried to persuade me to go there intead of Spain and I did kinda look, some parts arent as bad, good weather, relatively cheap cost of living, not too busy....
> 
> I know what you mean !
> ...


Hey Jo: Thank goodness I read this before coming over there to torture you with my american accent and insincerity!! haha


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tigersharkjs said:


> Hey Jo: Thank goodness I read this before coming over there to torture you with my american accent and insincerity!! haha



Oooopss!! LOL, I'm generalising! What you have to remember is we get alot of american TV - Oprah, Jerry Springer, Ricky lake, Desperate Housewives, Paris Hilton, Friends, Futurama, Family guy..... to name but a few. Having never been to USA, I imagine a country full of those??? 



Jo x


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

griz616 said:


> Morning chris, what do you hunt? what difficulty is there in buying guns/ permits etc over there?regards griz


I dont - because I cant justify the cost alongside other "hobbies". The key part is the permit. You need a hunting permit as well as the arms permit (this is VERY controlled).

Depending where you are the ease/cost of getting onto hunting land varies. Here it's VERY VERY expensive. I could get a permit in my wifes families village for next to nothing - but it's almost 300kms away.

Getting a shotgun ticket is fairly easy but you'll need a place to hunt. A rifle permit takes a bit more work. 

But any DECENT Gunsmith here can and will guide you through the hurdles. One I know runs a range at the weekend so you can join his "club". Most offer similar options.

I'm more interested in long distance (1000m) - problem is that there is nowhere here to do that. So I occasioanlly pop over to CZ where I've a friend who has "access" and nice "toys" too.

Buying guns. When you buy one - you need the permit naturally - it is sent to the Guardia Civil "Intervencion de Armas" office that corresponds to you - You collect it from them.

You can also get gun permits by joining clubs - but then it's often tough to get an ammo licence (you have to buy at the club) - this makes custom reloading a PITA.

Airguns cannot be used to shoot live targets - nor can a 22 rimfire.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*frustrating in gib*



chris(madrid) said:


> I dont - because I cant justify the cost alongside other "hobbies". The key part is the permit. You need a hunting permit as well as the arms permit (this is VERY controlled).
> 
> Depending where you are the ease/cost of getting onto hunting land varies. Here it's VERY VERY expensive. I could get a permit in my wifes families village for next to nothing - but it's almost 300kms away.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris, lots of food for thought, sounds like its possible, if maybe expensive
When I actually get there permanently, depending on area I will definately look into it in greater depth. At least now I know it is possible, regards griz


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

griz616 said:


> Thanks Chris, lots of food for thought, sounds like its possible, if maybe expensive


If it's HIGH on your agenda - live in RURAL Spain surrounded by Spaniards. The small municipal "hunts" are cheap - but not husbanded - No animal guaranty

As an aside MOST small towns have a shooting field for clays etc - and nobody to run them. They're used for town fair shootoffs etc. I've been offered the franchise on one or two - but they were all for clays. Our house is surrounded by a HUGE private rough bunny shoot. I did ask the price in 1999 - and gave up any thought of buying in.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*frustrated in gib*



chris(madrid) said:


> If it's HIGH on your agenda - live in RURAL Spain surrounded by Spaniards. The small municipal "hunts" are cheap - but not husbanded - No animal guaranty
> 
> As an aside MOST small towns have a shooting field for clays etc - and nobody to run them. They're used for town fair shootoffs etc. I've been offered the franchise on one or two - but they were all for clays. Our house is surrounded by a HUGE private rough bunny shoot. I did ask the price in 1999 - and gave up any thought of buying in.


Well Chris, evan more food for thought, having had a quick chat with the wife on the subject, it is going to have to take 2nd place (at best) to the actual home & local ameneties. On a different tack, you obviously must be at least semi rural to have your bunny run? Is it a shootin bunny run, or a pet buuny run? regards griz


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

griz616 said:


> On a different tack, you obviously must be at least semi rural to have your bunny run? Is it a shootin bunny run, or a pet buuny run? regards griz


I'm rural - not quite yee-har hill-billy rural ('tis where I work though), but getting there. We have one or two other expats (German & Swiss) here on the estate - we all find it easier to use Spanish though.

I love it. Close enough not to be a long long way from "civilisation" - but far enough to be able to look at the smog and say "Imagine living in there". It takes a huge amount of bribery to get me into cities. But the growing number of good Indian restaurants is an effective method.

We live on a rural estate and behind us is 100% roving sheep/goat grazing pasture and rural finca (much of which is given over to "caza menor" (small-game, rabbits and such). Separated from us by a main road. Out where I work there are Deer and Wild Boar shoots too - you'd never know from the roads but some HUGE herds - was invited onto one about 4 years ago to demonstrate Night Vision equipment. Was truly inspiring.

Rumour has it they'll be driving a dual carriageway through soon - so we'll see less nature. Will also make us less rural I suppose. Upsets me a bit - but should make the missus commute a bit faster and more consistent.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*frustrating in gib*



chris(madrid) said:


> I'm rural - not quite yee-har hill-billy rural ('tis where I work though), but getting there. We have one or two other expats (German & Swiss) here on the estate - we all find it easier to use Spanish though.
> 
> I love it. Close enough not to be a long long way from "civilisation" - but far enough to be able to look at the smog and say "Imagine living in there". It takes a huge amount of bribery to get me into cities. But the growing number of good Indian restaurants is an effective method.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear you have found your niche in spain, hopefully we might find ours sometime soon, sorry to hear about the motorway, let's hope it does you more good than harm. It seems hard to believe there is as much wild game still around a semi rural area, sounds lovely, as long as theres a bar within walking distance,
regards griz


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

griz616 said:


> as long as theres a bar within walking distance


There's nothing close. But now we're both teetotal, it's not a major issue. 

I actually am rather hoping the dual carriageway will be a plus. With luck it will eliminate one or two bends that are real death traps ( at a guess 5 or 6 deaths a year) and we might get decent access at last.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*frustrating in gib*



chris(madrid) said:


> There's nothing close. But now we're both teetotal, it's not a major issue.
> 
> I actually am rather hoping the dual carriageway will be a plus. With luck it will eliminate one or two bends that are real death traps ( at a guess 5 or 6 deaths a year) and we might get decent access at last.


We hope it does work out for you. 
But how can you both be teetotal, what do you drink with a meal? I must admit I drink far too much, but you have to have a hobby(lol)regards griz


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

griz616 said:


> But how can you both be teetotal, what do you drink with a meal?


I stopped last year. I became aware we simply just wandered from meal to meal at weekends because we "could not" drive. And this annoyed me a bit (I have 3 bikes and it seemed a waste). But my wife has been ordered off by the doctors recently. 

What do we drink with meals? - Water, fruit juice and every so often, Coke. Was a bit odd at first - but I dont miss it at all now. Also with Indian food I always drink lassi anyway, and could eat Indian food for every meal.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

"Also with Indian food I always drink lassi anyway, and could eat Indian food for every meal. "

Absolutely! I sometimes wonder why I am here and not Mumbai or Goa or ...

Then I think no Ana Obregón, no Los Lunnis, no XTreme .....LOL 

All we now need to find is a decent Indian restaurant in Spain! I think I have more chance of finding a bilingual Mancunian here!!


----------

